
Hot code reloading in Python - okso
https://github.com/hoh/reloadr
======
okso
Just published this library for hot code reloading and live-coding in Python
on Pypi.

It allows you to change the source code of a function or a class while it is
being used, without having to restart your program.

I hope it saves you many restarts !

